# Toy Breeders in North Carolina?



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm currently looking for my first poodle and I was wondering if anyone knew any good breeders in NC. I would prefer a breeder somewhere in North Carolina, I can't really travel out of state and I would prefer to be able to visit the place to see conditions and such. The dog I have now is black so I would prefer to have a poodle of different color. I think I'm leaning toward silver/silver beige, cafe au lait, or white/cream. 

I have been trying to do a little looking around but it's been proving to be a bit difficult so I thought I'd try asking here. I would appreciate the help. Thank you.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Where in NC are you located. I am on the coast. On one of my groomer FB pages for NC, SC & Va groomers there are always poodles whether a rescue or a breeder but I do know of some names that you can look into. It would be up to you to do the research though. I am getting my Toy from FLorida. But there are good breeders in NC of all 3 sizes. Your choice of colors though is much harder to narrow down.


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

3dogs said:


> Where in NC are you located. I am on the coast. On one of my groomer FB pages for NC, SC & Va groomers there are always poodles whether a rescue or a breeder but I do know of some names that you can look into. It would be up to you to do the research though. I am getting my Toy from FLorida. But there are good breeders in NC of all 3 sizes. Your choice of colors though is much harder to narrow down.


I live in Clayton. I'd appreciate anything you got.. I can look into it. May I ask who you are getting your toy from in Florida? And colors aren't a huge deal, I'm not super picky about it. Thank you so much for replying.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you looking for a puppy or an adult. I do know of somebody in Faison NC that used to breed Conformation dogs but is retiring. I am in more contact with her daughter than her mom who is retiring. She owns 12 poodles so I am not sure which ones she will keep & which ones she will find homes for. I will have to look up Clayton since I don't know where that is. I have a couple contacts in the Hickory area & at least 1 in the Raleigh area.


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

3dogs said:


> Are you looking for a puppy or an adult. I do know of somebody in Faison NC that used to breed Conformation dogs but is retiring. I am in more contact with her daughter than her mom who is retiring. She owns 12 poodles so I am not sure which ones she will keep & which ones she will find homes for. I will have to look up Clayton since I don't know where that is. I have a couple contacts in the Hickory area & at least 1 in the Raleigh area.


I'm not against getting an adult dog, but I would much rather get a puppy. Clayton is close to Raleigh.. it's maybe about a 15 minute drive I think. I can't drive myself, my mom would do the driving so I figured she might not want to go too terribly far for a breeder.. but I talked to her and it's possible we could go to either Virginia or South Carolina so I might look around those areas too.

Do your contacts in NC have websites or anything I can check out?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sure you can look into 

Sandpiper Kennel
Showcase Kennel
They have websites, show UKC & have color. I am a parti & phantom lover of poodles 

Shianne Kennel- I think that is how it is spelled, let me go look it up. Shows in the conformation ring AKC & UKC but in SC, Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

3dogs said:


> Sure you can look into
> 
> Sandpiper Kennel
> Showcase Kennel
> ...


Alrighty, I'll check them out. Thank you so much. And any other information you have I'd be happy to hear it.


----------

